# Tagalong or Trailgator



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2016)

Hey CC peeps. I'm thinking of getting one of the above. What is the collective thinking as to which is best?
Little H is a small 6½ yo. With the Tagalong it does mean a bigger expense rather then the Trailgator which is cheaper and would mean we utilise his current bike (Raleigh Zero 20)

Thoughts and experiences of both to help me make up my mind much appreciated.


----------



## cosmicbike (25 Aug 2016)

My thoughts, and I'd point out that I have used neither, is to go with the Trailgator, simply because it allows bike changes etc either for other kids, or as Little H grows if needed. Easier to store too.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4434162, member: 45"]Trailgator because you can switch between them riding their bike and being towed.[/QUOTE]

This was one of my reasons for getting a Trailgator Paul.
How well do they store on an adults bike?


----------



## subaqua (25 Aug 2016)

Had one and worked well.

kids loved it , the stabilisers came off about an hour after this pic was taken


----------



## Crackle (25 Aug 2016)

Two Trailgators here, once. They are the most flexible but the caveat is they have to fit the towed kids bike well otherwise the bike can lean.


----------



## derrick (25 Aug 2016)

I did London to Cambridge with a tag along and found it really stable, But i would think the trail gator is probably a good idea.


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 Aug 2016)

I used a Trailgator for my son about 14 years ago. Very flexible option, as already stated, although flexibility is the key phrase, as the combined unit can roll a lot if the child decides to lean over. Once you've impressed on them not to do anything daft, it's ok. Just have to anticipate corners, as you're a very long vehicle. When folded away, it wasn't in the way of you cycling.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2016)

Cheers @Flying Dodo I used to use a trailer anyway so used to long bike cornering.


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 Aug 2016)

Thinking about it @ianrauk , I may still have all the bits for my Trailgator - I'll have a rummage in the next few days and let you know.


----------



## Crackle (25 Aug 2016)

Looking at the Zero20 I think the trailgator bracket should fit it well

Edit: Actually the fat tubes might be a problem if the bracket doesn't go top and bottom of the headtube as there's no space in the middle for it. Definitely check that before purchase.

Trailgator says: *Tow bar receiver fits child bikes with head tubes up to 45mm (1.77") wide in diameter and expans for bolting distance of 105mm (4.1") for top and bottom U-bolt spacing.
*
Here's the manual:-
http://www.trail-gator.com/pdf/tow_bar_manual_3-28-08.pdf


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2016)

@Flying Dodo Cheers Ad. Really appreciated.

@Crackle, cheers for the information, I'll have a check tonight.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2016)

Actually. It's the Zero 16 that Little H has. Will be upgrading to a 20 next year.


----------



## subaqua (25 Aug 2016)

6mm threaded rod some foam rubber and a former to bend rod round sorts most issues


----------



## chriswoody (25 Aug 2016)

I've bought one on eBay for my five year olds bike, but never used it. The problem is she has a cantilever brake on the front and the cable and straddle wire get in the way of the trailgator bracket. I was pondering changing her brakes to v brakes to get around the problem, but I haven't got round to it yet. 

To be honest she's regularly riding up to 6km with no issues, so I haven't had the motivation to do so yet!


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Aug 2016)

I have used one with two kids. Be prepared to damage the head tube, because you need to get the bracket really, really tight. You have have to get creative in mounting that bracket on the bike shown given that there is no space where the top and down tube meet. Despite the issues, they get a big thumbs up from me as you can start your kid off cycling normally, then rescue them when they get tired or you get to bits you want to be in control.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Aug 2016)

Milkfloat said:


> you can start your kid off cycling normally, then rescue them when they get tired or you get to bits you want to be in control.



Cheers Milky.
This is exactly what I want it for.
Little H is fine up to about 5 miles, easy, but he does find hills a struggle.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Aug 2016)

My daughter hates the trail angel, basically a version of the gator that holds the front wheel still as well, she has to have her stabilzers on , even though she can ride without them .
I'm thinking of selling it cus she never likes it .


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> @Flying Dodo Cheers Ad. Really appreciated.



I have rummaged and I reckon I've got all the bits, apart from the shims which show up in picture 12 of the instructions which Crackle linked to.

You're welcome to have it. If you're around in central London this Saturday around noon, you can pick it up if you like.


----------



## subaqua (25 Aug 2016)

chriswoody said:


> I've bought one on eBay for my five year olds bike, but never used it. The problem is she has a cantilever brake on the front and the cable and straddle wire get in the way of the trailgator bracket. I was pondering changing her brakes to v brakes to get around the problem, but I haven't got round to it yet.
> 
> To be honest she's regularly riding up to 6km with no issues, so I haven't had the motivation to do so yet!



The one in my pic had centre pull v brakes . I put a " normal" v brake on in 5 mins. 

There is always an easy solution to a problem . You just need to sit and think it out. Have a beer while you do!


----------



## cyberknight (25 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4434642, member: 45"]Why does she have to have her stabilisers on?[/QUOTE]
She is scared she is going to fall over, even though she knows she isnt , you cant tell a 4 year old anything they dont want to listen too.


----------



## dianelc (9 Sep 2016)

I was keen on the trailgaitor , but opted for the tagalong after being told it was More stable and the riding position is more natural as the bike isn't tilted upwards. We managed to get one on gumtree for £40 and have never used it cause we upgraded her own bike and she manages fine except for hills.


----------



## User482 (25 Sep 2016)

I've just bought one of these:






I'm getting to the point where I can no longer get up the hills with both kids in the trailer, so the plan is for my older daughter to cycle (she can manage a few miles now, especially if encouraged with Haribo) and my younger daughter to use the Igo. Report to follow...


----------



## Sixmile (26 Sep 2016)

I'll take this off you when you're done with it.

The trailer was hard work for me this summer. I fear next summer will be the death of me.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Sep 2016)

User482 said:


> I've just bought one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They do look great.
@Puddles used to have a WeeHoo.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Oct 2016)

Just won this on ebay for £15 , collecting tomorrow


----------



## Dan B (1 Oct 2016)

The FollowMe is also a very nice piece of kit and worth considering. No problems with lean or wobble.


----------

